# ASUS GeForce GTX 560 Ti Direct Cu II 1 GB



## W1zzard (Jan 25, 2011)

Today NVIDIA announced their new GeForce GTX 560 Ti Series. ASUS designed a custom PCB and cooling solution around the new graphics processor. The factory overclocking ASUS GTX 560 Ti Direct CU II sets out to deliver maximum cooling power for improved overclocking and reduced temperatures.

*Show full review*


----------



## KainXS (Jan 25, 2011)

The GPU made me lol

looks wierd


----------



## arroyo (Jan 25, 2011)

First review. Hurray for TPU!


----------



## Ozpa (Jan 25, 2011)

I believe 280$ is waaaaay too much. I'm looking for an upgrade to my Asus DK 4870 but the price is really a disappointment, probably will be getting the MSI Cyclone 6850.


----------



## mamisano (Jan 25, 2011)

> the GeForce GTX 560 Ti lived up to it by giving us excellent price-performance ratio, which surpasses both the Radeon HD 6870 and HD 6950, two SKUs in proximity.



No, the overclocked version of the 560 Ti actually tied the 6950 in your performance comparison. You also stated a the Asus card will cost "Around" $279. Well, according to NewEgg, you can get 3 different 6950's for $289 and some with rebates bringing the price down to $259 with free shipping.

So to say the 560ti surpasses the 6950 in a price-performance ratio is disingenuous.

Also, if you look at performance in resolutions that actually matter (above 1280x1024) you will see the 6950 matches and then surpasses the Asus card.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 25, 2011)

$280 is a bit to much but considering it runs as fast as a gtx480 at high resolution id say it is worth the money.


----------



## erocker (Jan 25, 2011)

Hmmm.. 6950 is 8% faster at 1920x1200 and $20 dollars cheaper. Hopefully these 560 prices will not remain so high.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 25, 2011)

erocker said:


> Hmmm.. 6950 is 8% faster at 1920x1200 and $20 dollars cheaper. Hopefully these 560 prices will not remain so high.



give it a week and they will drop $20.


----------



## Andrei23 (Jan 26, 2011)

very good card 
however, if they really wanted to deal a blow to amd they should've lowered the price


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 26, 2011)

Looking at the benchmarks this card performs very well! I am glad I didn't jump in too fast on the 400 series. I was surprised this card beat a 570 in COD4 (res 1920x1200), wow! Those temps are amazing when overclocked, I do agree with you though...I'd rather lower the fan speed and allow an increase in temps to reduce noise. But then again I only oc my cards for gaming or benchmarks and I mostly wear headphones for games so the fan noise wouldn't be an issue. 









Ozpa said:


> I believe 280$ is waaaaay too much. I'm looking for an upgrade to my Asus DK 4870 but the price is really a disappointment, probably will be getting the MSI Cyclone 6850.



Right now Newegg has this card for *$249*, clicky


----------



## cdawall (Feb 7, 2011)

i got a silly request for your reviews any chance we could get them to list the exact lengths of the card?


----------



## ggms (Mar 10, 2011)

*New ASUS GTX 560 VBIOS*

*Can you please re-test or at least post some new info on ASUS GTX 560 card with revised VBIOS?* It mentions revised FAN NOISE levels
http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&model=ENGTX560 Series&type=latest&mapindex=0
_VGA BIOS windows update application for ENGTX560 Series cards.
1. New VBIOS for reducing the FAN noisy._
..because I'm a little affraid to buy this card after reading your review simply because *noise*, not performance is all I really care when comparing different nvidia 560 cards..


----------



## GeneGenie (Mar 12, 2011)

ggms said:


> *Can you please re-test or at least post some new info on ASUS GTX 560 card with revised VBIOS?* It mentions revised FAN NOISE levels
> http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&model=ENGTX560 Series&type=latest&mapindex=0
> _VGA BIOS windows update application for ENGTX560 Series cards.
> 1. New VBIOS for reducing the FAN noisy._
> ..because I'm a little affraid to buy this card after reading your review simply because *noise*, not performance is all I really care when comparing different nvidia 560 cards..



Hi there.  I have an ASUS GTX 560 Ti and can confirm that the BIOS update on the ASUS website does quieten the fan down sane volume levels 

You can barely hear the fan at all when it is idling, it does spin up a *little* when gaming (Max GPU Temp is around 60*C, see below), but it is still quiet enough to not be distracting, even with my speakers on low.

Before the BIOS update I was using the ASUS SmartDoctor utility to manually set the fan speed, but even that was not as quiet as the new default fan speed profile that came with the updated BIOS.

I've not noticed any reduction in gaming performance and BIOS was easy to install; no DOS boot disk required, the installer ran under Win7 x64 and just required a reboot for the BIOS to be activated.

My system is QUIET, I'm using the ASUS QFan BIOS Fan Control on my all my case fans.  I hate fan noise too 

I have a well ventilated Antec P180 Case with a quiet fans, an ASUS P6X58D-E motherboard with an i7 920 CPU (default clock) and a couple of Samsung HDD's. YMMV

HTH, HAND.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 14, 2011)

is this card capable of being overvolted in MSI Afterburner??


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 11, 2013)

W1zzard, the title is wrong.  It says ASUS GeForce GTX 560 Direct Cu II 1 GB.  Does not mention in the title that it's the Ti version.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 11, 2013)

fixed. thanks


----------

